# She won't leave me alone!!!



## jkendall05 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a 4 months old kitten. Have had her for less than a month, and have been keeping her in the bathroom when I am not home until she gets used to where her litter boxes are. 
When I am home.. she won't leave me alone. Even now as I sit at my computer she is on my chest with her butt in my face! I push her away or put her on the floor, but she always comes back!!! She does this constantly. She HAS to be on my chest with her butt in my face or in m lap with her butt towards my face!!! Its almost annoying! I want a cat that wants to cuddle and be held, but this is almost obsessive!! It makes homework difficult!
Not only does she have to be on my lap at all times, she proceeds to kneed me HARD and her tiny kitten nails hurt!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Keeping a kitten in the bathroom is also trapping all her energy in there, too. So when you get home, she wants to be with you, play with you, knead you, etc. She LOVES you! Do you know how many members here would love to have a cuddly kitten who snuggles and wants to be held? 

By now, she should know where the litter box is, if you haven't moved it. My advice for when she's bugging you when you're on the computer is to get a laser light. Shine it all around the room and have her chase it. It will wear her out.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, shes bursting with energy from being cooped up all day, just like a human child would be.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree with marie and faithless, and also want to add that YOUR KITTEN SOUNDS ADORABLE, and SHE LOVES YOU, and WE ALL WISH WE HAD A CUDDLY, LOVING KITTEN IN OUR LAPS RIGHT NOW!!! :luv:


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

She sweet little girl just wants lots of attention, so give it to her, and give her a vigorous playtime with a laser or a teaser toy. Roll up some foil or paper into balls and let her bat them around. Put out a carboard box or paper bag for her to play in.

When she sticks her butt in your face, just blow on it, and then put her down. It's a greeting friendly cats use with their cat friends they really like. They do the same thing to each other, so it's "sniff my butt" rather than a "high five", so return the greeting by blowing on her butt. 

When she's relaxed, you can gently massage her feet and get her used to having them handled and having the claws pop out when you push on the knuckles. When she's used to that and feeling calm and relaxed clip off the tips of the nails with nail clippers (be careful not to cut too short, as you don't want to nick the vein). If she starts fussing too much, just do a few, you don't have to do them all at once. You can give her some treats afterwards, so she'll look forward having her nails clipped. They should be done about every 3 wks. to keep them from snagging into stuff.


----------



## jkendall05 (Jun 11, 2010)

I just never had a cat that was so "love me love me" all the cats I had growing up were the "don't touch me" kind of cats. She has plenty of toys and loves all of them I left her out of the bathroom and off she runs with a mouse in her mouth! I decided to leave her out today and she managed to use her litter box!!!

I am afraid because the previous tenants of the house I live in had cats and they urinated ALL OVER the house! It was so bad that the carpet installers would not remove the old carpet because it was a "health hazard" that is how bad it was. And I am afraid that, even after treating the floor boards and using a double layer of vapor guard under the carpet, Annabelle may still smell it and urinate in those places... is this fear unsound or am I in the right to fear she would do so?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They refused to remove the old carpet? That's ridiculous! They thought the best answer to a health hazard was to LEAVE it in the house? ugh!!

You're right to worry about this. Was the carpet at least professionally cleaned?


----------



## jkendall05 (Jun 11, 2010)

My family and I pulled the old carpet and the old carpet pad out and used a solution my vet told me about on the floor boards to get rid of the smell and hopefully decrease the chances of it happening again. The installers than came in and installed the new carpet.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, whew!! Then I would keep an eye out for issues, but it sounds like everything was done right.


----------

